# New Truck Ordered !



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Just ordered new truck, WOW how they have gone up. My 2011 F350 King Ranch CC had a sticker of $66,000. My 2019 F350 Limited CC has a sticker of $89,000 !!! My 2011 just turned 30K miles and is like brand new, maybe I should just keep it !!! Maybe then I wouldn’t have to go through all that work to get all the new stuff bolted on the new truck, new plow, new spreader, all the safety equipment / lights, Ziebart rust proof and rhino lined, etc. what a job!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you get her, put up some pictures.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Best part of a new truck is adding the plow, salter, lights etc. Everything is clean making installation a breeze.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

You have a 7 year old work truck that only has 30K? Wtf?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

rick W said:


> You have a 7 year old work truck that only has 30K? Wtf?


Got an 01 f250 with 65,000, my 04 f-250 has 80,000.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. My 18 has 11k already and it's not even 7 months old. 

Been a great truck, tons of power and very comfortable. Big upgrades in almost every way from the 11-16. My only 2 complaints are the a pillar blind spots are much larger than the 11-16, and the exhaust brake doesn't stay on when you shut the truck off and start it back up.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I've put 22k on mine in 10 months. You guys need to drive your trucks.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

And here I can't make myself spend $40,000 on a new truck....

I can just see my wife's face if I told her I dropped $100k on a new truck after taxes/fees! Wouldn't matter how good business was:laugh:


Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Freshwater said:


> I've put 22k on mine in 10 months. You guys need to drive your trucks.


52k miles in 25 months.
On my new-to-me 01 K2500 Suburban. It was a huge upgrade from my 94, lol

PS: OP, pics


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

the Suburbanite said:


> 52k miles in 25 months.
> On my new-to-me 01 K2500 Suburban. It was a huge upgrade from my 94, lol
> 
> PS: OP, pics


 Before I retired I put about 22K per year commuting. That was only around 8 months of the year for the layoff. Now I would be lucky to put 10K.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Before I retired I put about 22K per year commuting. That was only around 8 months of the year for the layoff. Now I would be lucky to put 10K.


And I bet 9800 of that is to the local liquor stores and taverns...?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> And I bet 9800 of that is to the local liquor stores and taverns...?


 Lol I didn't drink like that then, never started drinking Patron till my Daughter introduced me to it. My liver is thanking her, any other shots I could not handle.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> I've put 22k on mine in 10 months. You guys need to drive your trucks.


I drive one whole mile to work.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

my 17 f-250 was a year old in July and I have 39,000 on it now but I run a plumbing service business with it and plow when the weather is bad here in Massachusetts. I have about 6 Residential driveways that I take care of. these trucks aren't cheap I have a lariat edition loaded with a brand new 8.6" fisher extreme V plow and had strobes N More leds installed around the truck it looks like a Christmas tree going down the road.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 17 550 has 85000, my 18 350 has 9K.....I've only put 800 miles on her, the rest are from my co-workers driving it all over the place, it actually in Panama City right, I just crossed over in to IL.

Getting ready to order 2 or 3 more 19's


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Just picked up my new 19 f250 FX4. Huge step up from my 2014 f150 stx lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Purty,


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought a low mileage, barely used 2015 Cummins Ram a couple months ago. It almost seems to nice to put to work right away, but I can't imagine it with a brand new truck that cost more than twice as much as mine.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

rick W said:


> You have a 7 year old work truck that only has 30K? Wtf?


It's really 60,000 miles.. only half the miles are going backwards so doesn't show up on the ODO!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 96 F350 with 286000 miles and almost every penny it earns goes into my bank account.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

same here - although about half the miles of yours. I can't tell you how many times over this truck has paid for itself. I get not having the time or interest to maintain your own vehicles. And the worry free warranty of a new truck is definitely appealing - just no where near $60,000-$100,000 appealing - at least to me. crazy how expensive these new trucks can be.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

linckeil said:


> View attachment 190270
> same here - although about half the miles of yours. I can't tell you how many times over this truck has paid for itself. I get not having the time or interest to maintain your own vehicles. And the worry free warranty of a new truck is definitely appealing - just no where near $60,000-$100,000 appealing - at least to me. crazy how expensive these new trucks can be.


that is probably my favorite body style of ford...had a few of them over the yrs(both straight 6 & 351 motors), and they all treated me well.

Your remarks to new vs old trucks is a matter of how one operates...I understand both....it's a subject that would probably be well received here on PS. I should start a thread on the matter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Guess I shouldn't be that surprised by the quote I got for a Pete...except that was just cab and chassis.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Guess I shouldn't be that surprised by the quote I got for a Pete...except that was just cab and chassis.


Huh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Huh?


He struck out...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He struck out...


Sweet


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Love the FX4. In process of getting same truck but the STX package. Had 2 in area and both sold. So trying to get one from PA now.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

rick W said:


> You have a 7 year old work truck that only has 30K? Wtf?


That's what I said


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i refuse to spend 60k on a truck


----------

